# Mystery roach



## bugmankeith (Nov 17, 2009)

I live in NY and under rotted logs I find these small orange and black roach nymphs, never find any adults. Was wondering what species they could be, was unable to catch any for pictures to fast.


----------



## OxDionysus (Nov 17, 2009)

A picture would be nice!


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 17, 2009)

Like I said they are hard to catch and even harder to find, I am unable to post a picture.


----------



## TalonAWD (Nov 17, 2009)

Sounds like B. lateralis.


----------



## Matt K (Nov 17, 2009)

TalonAWD said:


> Sounds like B. lateralis.


Probably _not_ B. lateralis.  More likely Parcoblatta pennsylvanica or one of the other wood roaches of north America.


----------



## koolkid98 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wood roach?I think vulgaris has a thread with photos that could help you identify them


----------



## Vulgaris (Nov 18, 2009)

I don't know a whole lot about roaches at all or identification of them, but the wood roaches where I live look like this. Also like you said, I have never seen an adult before I started raising them...
There are also different species so yours may not be identical to this...

Nymphs: 






Adult male:


----------



## PravusBelua (Nov 20, 2009)

Turkestans?


----------



## bugmankeith (Nov 22, 2009)

The smallest nymph looks almost identical to what I see.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Nov 22, 2009)

PravusBelua said:


> Turkestans?


 No, Parcoblatta.


----------

